# Need help teaching recall to Charlie



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Outside may be too much of a distraction for him. Try it inside from just a few feet away. When you have that mastered try it from across the room. Again, once that is good you can try outside from just a few feet away and increase the distance with success.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't be discouraged, Rose is the same with my husband. It is the deep male voice that makes them listen differently to men than they do women. I read couple books that do address the fact that females are at a disadvantage as trainers due to the tone of voice. However I refuse to use a clicker. I do want Rose to learn the different voice tones and respond to them as opposed to a clicker. As she gets older and with continuous training she will. 
On a positive note, Rose walks better with me on a leash than my husband.  I practice recalls with her outside on a long leash. Also I try to take her out off leash before eating or snack time.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Suggest you up the 'ante' - when practicing recall with Charlie. Start in the house, when you call him to you, make a huge deal of it, give him a 'jackpot' (several high value treats fed one at a time), lots of praise, have a party. Let him know he has done the most amazing thing ever! Even if he only came from two feet away. Once he is coming from where ever he is in the house, go outside (hugely distracting for a pup) and practice out there, start up close, have that grand party, every time. Gradually add distance and reward big time regardless how long it takes him to come. Acknowledge and reward the behavior you do want, whenever he comes to you on his own, make sure he knows that it is a good thing (praise,reward, pet). Patience and practice. Keep in mind that if you get frustrated (even a little) with him for not coming, he will sense it, and will be less willing to come the next time.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, when practicing recall do not say come until he actually starts coming towards you. Do NOT say it before; if he does not come and you repeat the command it will teach him that he does not have to listen. I always say Rose to get her attention and point to my feet while I have a leaf, a toy in my hand. When she starts coming towards me I just jump up and down with "Yay good good girl" and make over her. A long leash also helps to get their attention. Walking/running away from them clapping also makes them run after you. As he starts running after you stop and call him and make over him.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Use a long line. You can make one buy buying 100ft clothes line rope and a snap from the hardware store. When he is outside have the long line on him I usually start with about 10ft -15ft. I call my pup if he doesnt come I start reeling him in praising him for coming. Once he is by my side I tell him he was agood boy to come to me. Then this is the big thing DONT his play let him go again. Let your dog know that just because you called them to you doesnt mean play time is over. I call my dogs to me all the time I give them a rub down toss a toy then let them play and run around. As your dog gets better with the short distance increase it until he can be 100ft away and when you call him he comes running.  Good luck


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I really like the techniques in this video:

Can you help me with my recall?

There are some exercises in the video that you and your husband can work on together.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been working on this with Bella since we brought her home. She's not perfect by any means, but making great progress. Distraction sometimes is an issue outside.

The trainer at our obedience class urged not to do anything the dog does not like immediately after he comes to you. Do not put him in the bath, cut his nails, put him in the crate, etc. Apparently, they have very long memories. And most importantly, do not scold him if he finally comes to you after 15 minute of chasing him around the yard.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

He does excellent on recall indoors - we've practiced and he has no problem. He does fairly decent outside if I'm physically in the grass and he thinks it's a game. The problem is when I stand at the patio door and say "Charlie come!" he doesn't listen. But he comes every time for my hubby.....
I guess I'm glad to see it's a common problem. I'll admit I've scolded him when he does come (before I knew better) because I was soooo frustrated. He's such an angel dog for my hubby - and such a little stinker for me some days. 
I'll start doing some outdoor practice with a long lead and see if that helps.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> He does excellent on recall indoors - we've practiced and he has no problem. He does fairly decent outside if I'm physically in the grass and he thinks it's a game. The problem is when I stand at the patio door and say "Charlie come!" he doesn't listen. But he comes every time for my hubby.....
> I guess I'm glad to see it's a common problem. I'll admit I've scolded him when he does come (before I knew better) because I was soooo frustrated. He's such an angel dog for my hubby - and such a little stinker for me some days.
> I'll start doing some outdoor practice with a long lead and see if that helps.


Here's an idea. Train him to know the words "peanut butter," by giving him some on a toy, or whatever, while saying the words. 

I actually just started doing this today. Hopefully, Bella will know the meaning within a few days. I hope for this to be my trump card when all else fails. 

This assumes, of course, that your dog likes peanut butter.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Actually, I might just give her a small lick of peanut butter every time we come back into the house for a while. Otherwise, she might just hold out for the "peanut butter" command every time I call her. LOL.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I made a habit to always share a piece of fruit when we come back inside. Therefore the word "inside" does not correlate with boring time. Rose also waits at the door inside on the rug while I get it and release her with OK. That way, if there is rain, mud, leafs etc she does not bring them all over the house. I do keep the peanut-butter for "special" occasions.


----------

